# How old do cockatiels start to talk



## Debbie05

I was just wondering at what age do cockatiels start to talk and wolf whistle. My babies always chirp and make noises but have never heard them whistle before they go to there new homes at 8 to 10 weeks. My other males talk and whisttle but I got all of them when they where over 2. So was just wondering when they start.


----------



## lperry82

Cookie was 9 weeks when i got him and it was 1.5 - 2 months after he started and never stopped lol until he started moulting


----------



## roxy culver

Snowball started around 5 months, but Fuzzy was a late bloomer and didn't start whistling until 8 months, I think it depends on the bird.


----------



## Dreamcatchers

Cricket was whistling the Baby Elephant Walk at 5 months but his brother is 8 months and still does nothing. Toddy was 3 months and started trying to say her name. Sydney is 2 years and he just started saying pretty bird. Snow is 6 years old and he has just started to wolf whistle. So, based on my flock, anywhere from 3 months to 6 years - LOL. I think my african grey is a big factor in my bird's talking. He teaches them. I am just hopeful that he does not teach them the sound of the semi automatic paintball rifle that he has become so fond of recently... we use it to chase off the buzzards in the back yard and he has the sound perfect.


----------



## MeanneyFids

tsuka we got at 5 months old, hes been talking and whistling since before then


----------



## Debbie05

Well I got all my males when the where over 2 and they all talked. I sell the babies between 8 and 10 weeks so was just wondering what age they start to talk.


----------



## DollyGirl

Just discovered that 3month old Bunsen has got the wolf whistle down pat! Beaker on the other hand who is 5 months old does his own variation of it while he chatters away, so its close.


----------



## Jemeni143

Zazu started wolf whistling and singing around 4 months and actually started saying "pretty bird," "hi," and "I love you" at about 7-8 months. Sunny just started to wolf whistle within the last couple weeks, he's around 5 months. Zazu's has a very clear whistle. Sunny does the wolf whistle but it's more squeaky sounding, he loves to chatter and squeak but the only thing that's recognizable is the wolf whistle. But both of my boys learned very easily and at a pretty young age. It's so fun teaching them different whistles


----------



## Jemeni143

DollyGirl, so cute your boys have already started whistling for you!! Sounds like they must have adjusted very quickly


----------



## DollyGirl

Quicker than I thought they would! I was trying to go slow with them, but when they both come running to the cage door when I open it and immediatly hop right on my arm within about 2 days of having them home, they kind of told me they were ready. Its funny all they have learned in a weeks time of having them. They both flock call to me as soon as I walk in the door from work, its so much fun!


----------



## Siobhan

Freddie was 8 weeks when I got him and he was wolf whistling the first week. He learned Beethoven's Fifth (just the first few notes) a couple of weeks after that, "pretty baby" and "peekaboo" and the Andy Griffith theme, all within a few weeks. The Quakers both talk and I think he decided not to be outdone. Johnny, however, sings beautifully but doesn't talk, and he's 7.


----------

